# Grouper Grad school!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I was lucky enough to be invited to fill in for a "Recess" crew member who couldn't make the trip on Sat. WOW...for an inshore guy, what a treat! Actually, I'm sure it would have been a treat for most off shore guys as well!

To the point: Splashed at first light (after breakfast thanks to Nona).. first couple stops...about 50 miles out,roughly 220', we boated a BUNCH of scamp, a couple yellow mouth grouper, nice red grouper, a couple nice almaco jacks, a couple amberjacks (released or course), a kitty mitchell, and a couple good size kings (later chunked up for bait). Tim hooked up with some thingHUGE (James?) and it broke off!!!! DANG!!!!

We headed south for maybe 5 miles, for some deep drops....660' or so! Broke out the electric reels ( way cool) , and dropped ...virtually instant hookups with snowy grouper.. several multiple fish on a couple drops, including a blue line tile fish. Even a trumpet fish..weird looking!

Time for lunch.... regular crew member Brad grilled up some boneless rib eyes (with a special rub) and some stuffed portabello shrooms. I'm starting to enjoy this! LOL

We trolled for a bit , hoping for a Hoo or ? while we were eating like cave men, but no knock downs. Wind kicked up a tad, and with full bellies, a 5 man limit of grouper. plus other fish, we headed in. The Pass wasPACKED (Blue Angels show)..an abrupt change from only seeing a few boats all day!

For those of youasking Gene for "spots"... there are rock areas EVERYWHERE out there! I think they marked 8 new spots just while trolling/eating lunch. Just seek and ye shall find. 

In conclusion (sorry for being so long winded) the fishing was incredible, and the hospitality, especially for a deep water green horn was exceptional. Gene,Tim, and Nona are a first class act (for lack of better adjectives). I had to chuckle when they said the trip was a little sub-par...but I knew they were serious! 

Thanks again guys! I know I must have left something out......Sorry if I messed up on details!

I know, I know!!!! I'll add Pics shortly!

Thanks again Team Recess!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job.....them boys sure know how to fish........we hailed yall a few times but never got a answer.......was Mark aka catch all with yall?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I got to fish with them and could have gone home after Nona's breakfast a very happy man!!!!! :bowdown

I felt like I needed to just stay out of the way of the fishing machine that the Recess guy's are!!!

They are certainly a "Class Act", no wasted time or effort on the Recess team and the trolling music is awesome!!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom Thank you for the nice comments. I will pass them on to Nona. You are welcome back on the boat. But it's going to be COLD. Gene

Stephen Yes Mark was with us.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

always a good time with team recess i had a great time the 2 times i went gene tim & rob are good guys and nona makes a mean breakfast.jeff


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You know there is a neighbor right around the corner from you that would love some snowy grouper. I have other fish to trade. :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Gene ....did he live up to the name "Catch All" ?? LOL


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah Gene and Tim are a couple of great guys, Im glad you got the chance to go out with them and slay some fish. Sounds like a great time im sure the breakfast was good, but that lunch sounds pretty good also. Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (11/16/2009)*You know there is a neighbor right around the corner from you that would love some snowy grouper. I have other fish to trade. :letsdrink


LOL...stop on by Jon.....I hope youknow you don't need an invite! Snowy samiches for lunch!!!???


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (11/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (11/16/2009)*You know there is a neighbor right around the corner from you that would love some snowy grouper. I have other fish to trade. :letsdrink
> ...


I was mostly just messing with ya. But I might have to swing by sometime soon.:letsdrink


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

We caught a variety of grouper on Saturday...scamp, yellowmouth, speckled hind, red, and snowy. Tom summed it up well. It was fun as usual guys. I hope the weather cooperates again this weekend.

edit - There were two fish that Tim hooked that had to be huge! Oneate a 7 or so pound almaco jack thathe already had hooked up on the bottom. Whatever it was partially crushed the almaco jack(thought big AJ when I saw that), but the almaco also had teeth marks in it...(thought grouper after seeing that). 

The second fish was definitely a grouper. Tim hooked it up a few feet off the bottom, and it took to the rocks and broke him off mid leader, and let's just say Tim was using some serious leader...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

As always. :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

B-rad thats a fine red grouper and Big Tim thats not a bad Snowy.Lookslike Tim has claimed the Grouper Master Title once again.Sure hope the weather holds so I can take a shot at getting that hat back.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn, I love hearing reports from the "RECESS". sounds like a killer day!:bowdownI hope I grow up to be 1/2 as good as ya'll!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *bluffman2 (11/16/2009)*Gene ....did he live up to the name "Catch All" ?? LOL


oh _HELL_ No!

gene, thanks again for a nice day on the water. hadn't been offshore in a while so it was great to break the seal.

Catch 

p.s. Gene & Brad - pics on the way. Check your email. Tom, need your email so I can send you pics too.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post, love reading those Recess reports, if it were not for Deer Season I would go nuts right about now. As always :bowdown Thanks for posting.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (11/16/2009)*good job.....them boys sure know how to fish........we hailed yall a few times but never got a answer.......was Mark aka catch all with yall?


Stephen We were listening to 68. Our location was about 20 miles east of the P rig.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on another nice bunch of fish. Recess is definitely king of the grouper boats.

Joe


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is a few pictures taken offshore.Mark that's a pretty big smile on your face. Gene










Mark with two snowy's and one tilefish










Tim's three snowy's at one time 22#,17# and 12#










Tim with a nice snowy and calm seas










Flounderpounder (Tom) and a box of groupers. What's that on your face Tom?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

freaking awesome guys


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THATS A GREAT REPORT AND A LOT OF SMILES IN THEM PICS TOO. TOM, GLAD YOU AND MARK HAD A GOOD TIME. IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE FISH WITH HAPPY FACES BEHIND THEM. THE KLINES ARE A CLASS ACT AND THEY DON'T LACK IN HOSPITALITY. I'M HONORED TO BE PART OF THE TEAM BUT I DON'T MIND GIVING UP MY SEAT,ONCE IN A WHILE, TO LET SOMEONE ELSE HAVE A CHANCE AT SUCH AN EXPERIANCE. BUT, I'LL BE ON THE BOAT NEXT TIME IT LEAVES THE DOCK.... SO MOVE OVER.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *cobe killer (11/17/2009)*BUT, I'LL BE ON THE BOAT NEXT TIME IT LEAVES THE DOCK.... SO MOVE OVER.


I hear ya, Cliff...and Tim,that's some good looking coloring on that fish.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/17/2009)*freaking awesome guys




What he said! Incredible.


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

> *recess (11/17/2009)*Here is a few pictures taken offshore.Mark that's a pretty big smile on your face. Gene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *NaClH2O (11/16/2009)*B-rad thats a fine red grouper and Big Tim thats not a bad Snowy.Lookslike Tim has claimed the Grouper Master Title once again.Sure hope the weather holds so I can take a shot at getting that hat back.
> 
> Team Recess
> 
> Rob


Rob it's funny you say that . B-rad said after he caught the red grouper Maybe I will get the grouper hat today. Well I say maybe one of the four of us can beat Tim in his own game. If not we will at least give it a try. Maybe the weather will improve for saturday. And we can all get off shore. Good luck to every one that get's out.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Great report with pics as always Recess. im still eating snowy grouper. so far it rankes way at the top of the taste scale. i love to here about the big ones getting away:banghead Nice job Tim enjoy while you can :letsdrink


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

As always a good report from Team Recess. Can't wait to take my course. Thanks again for posting. Looks like you got to work in that new deep drop reel.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Another awesome trip guys, keep up the good work. Hope to make it out with you sometime.

Matt


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *dailysaw (11/18/09) Nice job Tim enjoy while you can :letsdrink*


* I hear a challenge coming on. Bruce Tim said he except.*


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *recess (11/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dailysaw (11/18/09) Nice job Tim enjoy while you can :letsdrink*
> ...


*

I'll speak for myself here just remember bruce lighting don't strike twice in the same spot just cause you won grouper master title once doesn't mean you can get it back plus i'm after james this year i know where he lives and i have hooked him once next time he won't be that lucky.But if you do get another chance better bring a bigger rod.

TIM*


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

the gear has been tested on some huge sharks. No Problems so far. i accept the challenge as i live for competition. it makes it so much more fun. best of luck to who ever dareput a large live bait down. (Com On Rob!!)

p.s. dont waste all your time on the Mingo's and chicken rig as i will be hunting the big one all day!!

Weapon of choice


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *dailysaw (11/22/2009)*the gear has been tested on some huge sharks. No Problems so far. i accept the challenge as i live for competition. it makes it so much more fun. best of luck to who ever dareput a large live bait down. (Com On Rob!!)
> 
> p.s. dont waste all your time on the Mingo's and chicken rig as i will be hunting the big one all day!!
> 
> Weapon of choice


Bruce That some good looking gear you have. Looks like you will have a chance. Last week when Tim hooked into James he was useing 100# sufix braid and a 200# leader Torque 300,when he did battle with the beast. A broken leader with mid way scaf marks ended it. I am going out in the morning searching for were the gags are hiding while the rest of the crew is working. With the weather forcast this week I expect some one will get another chance with James. To all fishing this week . The best of luck to all and a Happy Thanks Giving Gene


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

GROUPER MASTER

THERES A NEW KID IN TOWN!!!AND HE DON'T LIKE SECOND PLACE AND HE DOESN'T TAP-OUT!!

MOVE OVER!


----------

